# Sarah Palin - Mix Events x14



## Tokko (28 Okt. 2008)

​

*Thx to ludo06*


----------



## bluesea1976 (28 Okt. 2008)

danke für sarah


----------



## armin (28 Okt. 2008)

fesche Frau aber von der Politik soll sie die Finger lassen


----------



## Ubbser (3 Nov. 2008)

Hübsche Frau aber leider bei der falschen Partei


----------



## Navar (12 Jan. 2019)

Merci für die netten Bilder- die Palin und Trump bei uns; dass wärs doch!


----------

